# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی خودمونی و دقیق رشته پزشکی...

## 86ali.z

*سلام به همگی

نظام آموزش پزشکی عمومی شامل ۴ دوره است:

1- علوم پایه
۲- فیزیوپاتولوژی
۳- کارآموزی بالینی ( یا همون استاجری)
۴- کارورزی بالینی ( یا  همون اینترنی)

الف ) علوم پایه: دوره ی نه چندان متبط با پزشکی اما بسیار مفید و  پرسود برای دانشجوها ، در این دوره با مباحثی مثل دروس آناتومی ( تشریح جسد ؛) ، فیزیولوژی ، بافت شناسی ، باکتری شناسی و …. آشنا میشید.این دوره لذت بخش ترین و کم کار ترین دوره ی پزشکی هست.
طول این دوره ۲ سال و نیم یا همون ۵ترم هست  است که در پایان این دوره  دانشجو در آزمونی شامل کلیه دروس این دوره شرکت می‌کند و در صورت موفقیت به دوره  بعدی راه می‌یابد. ۲۰۰تا سوال میاد که باید ۱۰۰ تاشو درست جواب بدی … قبولی در این  آزمون کار سختی نیست اما متاسفانه هر دانشجو حداکثر سه بار می‌تونه در  این آزمون شرکت کنه، و خدایی نکرده اگر هر سه بار رو قبول نشه از دانشگاه اخراج  میشه.
ب)فیزیوپاتولوژی : در این مقطع تمام بیماری  های داخلی رو به صورت تئوری می خونین ( دقت کنید ، بیماری های  داخلی، یعنی مبانی بیماری های زنان یا اطفال یا جراحی یا چیزای ذیگه  رو نمیخونین، فقط بیماری های داخلی).
طول این دوره ۱سال است و طی آن دانشجو ضمن آگاهی از مبانی فیزیولوژیک ، با  مکانیزم بیماریها و عوامل موثر در آنها به طریق تحلیل گرانه آشنا می‌شود و  نشانه‌های بیماریها و تشخیص و درمان آنها را یاد می‌گیرد.
ج ) کارآموزی بالینی (استاجری) :اینجا برای اولین بار به طور رسمی وارد بیمارستان میشین و همه ی کلاسا و درستون در بیمارستان و در بالین بیمار انجام میشه.
شناخت آثار و علائم بیماریها از دیدگاه بالینی و آزمایشگاهی و بدست آوردن  توانائی های لازم در به کار بردن اندیشه، استدلال و نتیجه گیری سریع در طراحی  عملیات پیشگیری و درمان است.
طول این دوره ۵ترم است.در پایان این دوره هم یک امتحان مثل امتحان پایان علوم پایه دارین.
د) کارورزی بالینی (اینترنی): در این مقطع دیگه واقعا واقعا پزشک میشین یعنی برای  اولین بار حق امضا دارین و میتونین دارو تجویز کنین.
طول دوره ۱۸ ماه است و هدف پرورش مهارتها، تقویت قدرت تصمیم‌گیری ، افزایش  اتکاء به نفس و تکمیل پرورش اندیشه از طریق رویارویی مستقیم کارورز با مسائل  بهداشتی ، درمانی و تقبل مسوولیت مستقیم امور بهداشتی، درمانی به عهده همه است.

وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر :
ادامه تحصیل دانشجویان رشته پزشکی بعد  از اتمام دوره پزشکی عمومی در دو مرحله امکان‌پذیر است:
الف ) ادامه تحصیل در رشته‌های تخصصی بالینی که داوطلب بعد از قبولی در امتحان  پذیرش دستیاری سراسری کشور می‌تواند در رشته‌های تخصصی که در حال حاضر در داخل کشور  ارائه می‌شوند ادامه تحصیل دهد.
رشته‌های تخصصی بالینی در حال حاضر شامل ۲۳ رشته می‌باشد که عبارتند از : جراحی  عمومی ،‌ جراحی مغز و اعصاب، جراحی استخوان و مفاصل (ارتوپدی) ، جراحی کلیه و مجاری  ادراری تناسلی (ارولوژی) ، بیماریهای اعصاب، بیماریهای داخلی ، بیماریهای عفونی و  گرمسیری ، بیماریهای قلب و عروق ، بیماریهای کودکان، بی‌هوش ، پزشکی اجتماعی، پزشکی  هسته‌ای ، آسیب‌شناسی (پاتولوژی) ، پوست ، پزشکی فیزیکی و توان‌بخشی، چشم‌پزشکی ،  پرتودرمانی (رادیوتراپی) ، پرتوشناسی تشخیصی (رادیولوژی) ، زنان و زایمان ،  روان‌پزشکی، گوش و حلق و بینی ، پزشکی قانونی و طب کار می‌باشد.
ب) ادامه تحصیل در رشته‌های علوم پایه ، فارغ‌التحصیلان رشته پزشکی می‌توانند در  تخصصهای علوم پایه پزشکی نظیر فیزیولوژی ، ایمونولوژی، ژنتیک، ویروس‌شناسی پزشکی،  میکروب‌شناسی پزشکی ، انگل‌شناسی پزشکی، بیوشیمی ، آمار حیاتی و تغذیه نیز شرکت  نمایند.

ارزوی بهترینها برای شما...*

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*کسی در مورد ارتوپتی و رادیوتراپی اطلاعات داره؟
ارتوپدی فقط تو جراحی خلاصه میشه؟
یه ارتوپد میتونه مثل ی فیزیو تراپ مرکز توان بخشی بزنه؟*

----------


## _LuNa_

خیلی مفید بود مرسی :Yahoo (45): 



من اصلا نمیتونم حتی لحظه ای به رشته ی مقدس پزشکی فکر کنم!!!!



باروحیات من سازگارنیست بخصوص«آناتومی» :Yahoo (1): 



ایشالا کنکور96 همه ی دوستانی که به این رشته علاقه مندهستن به هدفشون برسن :Yahoo (45):

----------


## 86ali.z

*[QUOTE=arslan_moghtada;1038892]کسی در مورد ارتوپتی و رادیوتراپی اطلاعات داره؟
ارتوپدی فقط تو جراحی خلاصه میشه؟
یه ارتوپد میتونه مثل ی فیزیو تراپ مرکز توان بخشی بزنه؟[/QUO

اطلاعات زیادی درباره ارتوپدی ندارم اما با توجه به تعریف این رشته ارتوپدی شاخه ای از جراحی است.*

----------


## arefeh78

*خیلی خوب  بود ممنون  از تگتون*

*
پ.ن:  just pharmacy*

----------


## faeze-kmz

*mamnun babate shafaf sazi duste aziz*

----------


## 86ali.z

*خیلی خوب  بود ممنون  از تگتون


پ.ن:  just pharmacy




خواهش میکنم*

----------


## Eve

بسیار عالی و مفید بود .. ممنون از تگتون! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## 86ali.z

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sogoliii


بسیار عالی و مفید بود .. ممنون از تگتون!



خواهش میکنم*

----------


## LIKE_BOY

رشته پزشکی خیلی هم که میگن فکر نمی کنم سخت باشه 
خودم ورودی بهمن 95 ام ولی از خیلیا که میپرسم میگن اونجوری نیست که میگن 
نظر خودمم اینه که دوره علوم پایه و فیزیوپاتولوژِی اش سخته بقیه اش لذت بخشه و سختیش بخاطر ساعت کارشه

----------


## ARAM.esh

من تازه ديدم تگ شده بودم توي اين تاپيك واقعا خيلي مفيد بود.
قبلا بيشتر به دارو علاقه داشتم ولي چند وقتيه به پزشكي علاقم خيلي زياد شده و فك ميكنم با روحياتم بيشتر سازگاره
اين تاپيك هم همون چيزي بود كه خيلي دنبالش بودم واقعا مرسي.
بقيه دوستاني هم كه نديده بودن ميتونن استفاده كنن

----------


## ozeiry

ببخشید کسی میدونه آیا همه تخصص ها عمل جراحی دارند یا نه؟

----------


## aidaa

> ببخشید کسی میدونه آیا همه تخصص ها عمل جراحی دارند یا نه؟


 نه ندارن

----------


## Yalda_ams_

عالی بود خیلی دوست داشتم راجع به جزییاتش بدونم ولی حوصله تحقیق نداشتم  :Yahoo (117): ممنون که تگ کردید

----------


## mahdi2015

خب الان من تقریبا مطمئن بودم میرم دندانپزشکی تا اینکه این تاپیک دوباره دو دلم کرد ... همچینم سخت نیست خب ... 3/5 سال خوندنه دیگه بقیش عملیه (ب جز تخصص)

----------


## amirhossein78

تخصص داخلی 
فوق هماتولوژی و انکولوژی  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## 86ali.z

*up*

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> *up*


زیرخاکی آپ میکنی :Yahoo (4): 

والا من به عنوان کسی که با دیپلم تجربی تجربه یه شب کشیک به عنوان اینترن اورژانسو دارم میخام یه خاطره واستون تریف کنم :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (4): .

دو سه روز بعد اعلام رتبه ها و درگیری شدید برای انتخاب رشته یا عدم آن( :Yahoo (4): ) به پیشنهاد دختر عموم ک پزشکه رفتم ور دستش توی بیمارستان ب عنوان دانشجوی پزشکی...دقیقن شبی ک ماه گرفتگی بود...اولش ک همه چی آروم بود ...ساعت حدود ۱۱ شب یه بچه آوردن ک یه ماشین زده بود بهش و فرار کرده بود...بچه ای ک امانت بود دست مادربزرگش و پدر و مادرش از ماجرا خبر نداشتن...۴ سالش بود...تا قبل از اون فک میکردم خیلی آدم شجاعیم ولی وقتی ضربان قلب بچه یهو افت کرد و دستگاه تنفس دستی(تهش مثه بادکنکه نمیدونم اسمش چیه!!) رو گذاشتن توو دستام ک احیاش کنم خودم بیشتر احتیاج ب احیا داشتم رنگم شده بود مثه گچ اصن قابل توصیف نیست...انقد ترسیده بودم ک داشتم سکته میکردم و در نهایت با چشم غره ی جناب متخصص ب بیرون از اتاق احیا هدایت شدم :Yahoo (2):  در کل خاستم بگم جون مردم وقتی بیاد زیر دستتون مسعولیتش خیلی سنگینه..من اونشب هیچکاره بودم ولی بازم وحشت کرده بودم حالا فرض کنید پزشکی ک تنها وسیله برای موندن اون ادم توو این دنیاس چ حالی داره...و اگه بمیره نه تنها غم عاطفی و عذاب وجدان بلکه شکایت و دادگاه رو هم باید تحمل کنه...پزشکی قلب بزرگ میخاد و صبر زیاد...خیلیییی بزرگ خیلییییی زیاد

لطفا بخاطر کلاس و پول سمت پزشکی نرید...لطفااااا

----------

